# The real reason why our world sucks - THE FEDERAL RESERVE ACT OF 1913



## lazerskull (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm shocked at how people don't even know how the Federal Banking system works, how money is printed, how the SYSTEM that keeps people in line and under control all hinges upon ONE LAW. ONE LAW that Congress could repeal, if the people demanded it. This documentary is AWESOME. It will blow your mind. The game is rigged and it has been since 1913. We must repeal the Federal Reserve Act of 1913 and make a new system that is accountable to all people. Share this video. Watch it with your friends and family.
Good luck and thank you for your attention.


----------



## Barf (Aug 14, 2020)

Back up our money with gold?

Ron Paul wrote a book about it years ago.


----------



## Bobbas Thomas (Aug 16, 2020)

Interesting topic, thanks for sharing!

The entire government has gotten wayyyy too complex and the laws too literal and convoluted. It seems as if no one single person can possibly begin to comprehend how things are run.


----------



## Barf (Aug 16, 2020)

Like, paper money has no value, man.

Gold!

What if we used something to back our money that was worth something?

Like gold.

g
o
L
D
!


----------



## MatatuPuncher (Aug 16, 2020)

I know Bitcoin and crypto curriencies in general are a highly divisive topic but I highly recommend reading the below nine page PDF whitepaper and forming your own opinion. I wish I read this five years ago. 

https://bitcoin.org/bitcoin.pdf


----------



## Bboyrichb (Aug 17, 2020)

Gold doesn't have any value: meaning, you can't eat it, or drink it, etc. Nor does currency of any kind: physical or digital. The concept of currency is simple: two cows are worth one horse, for example, but who wants to lug cows and horses to market when you can trade in coin or paper money? The idea, or concept, is sound. Where trouble begins, and no offence, but it didn't start with any US financial laws, is the concept of money is based on trade, NOT ownership. The distinction being that when people created the idea of money it was so you could pay for things, items, such as food and clothing and water...not islands and thousands of miles of land and corporations worth billions of dollars in wealth. Money was never supposed to become something that allowed one human to purchase the entire planet, if they had enough of it, but that is what happened. Did you know that the richest 60 or 80 people on earth currently own about half the planet, a planet with around 8 BILLION people on it. 80 people hold paper wealth equivalent to that of 4 billion humans. US laws are not to blame for that.


----------



## obey no one (Aug 21, 2020)

somewhere i read that a really, really long time ago people used a certain type of small sea shell for money. gold or any metal only has value because it is a limited resource, meaning it can not be hyper inflated by a government. do a little research on how governments have at times devalued their currency so much that you would need a wheel barrel to buy a loaf of bread. in our current times, i think things like food, or ammo are the only things that really have any value. the rest is all speculative bullshit. which is not to say that i don't play the paper money game, i do. but i am very aware that it could all disappear in an instant. one of the things that really bothers me right now is ridiculous spending (creation of no value money) by the government, which is going to devalue that money i have worked so hard for, i wonder if they are inflating the money supply so fast that it will make it impossible for me to ever get ahead. all because of a man made pointless ridiculous crisis. but what can i do at this point. trying to live and survive in a world of lies, and ignorance.


----------

